# Non lucrative visa



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello,
I have posted previously in this connection, ... so, we read all the requirements and thought that as we could show we had over 34,000€ per annum as income, we may be considered for the visa. However, we have now been told by a lawyer that we need to have the 34,000 € as cash in our bank account as well as being able to prove that we have have this amount going into our account per annum. I wish the relative websites would make it clear in the beginning and state a lump sum of .., plus proof of this amount paid into your bank account.
Anyone else found this please?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

There may be a misunderstanding.

The financial requirement can be evidenced by cash in the bank or proof of secure regular income, or a combination of.

Secure income is from things like pensions etc. salaries from employment are _not_ considered secure as a job can be lost at any time so if you're including those in your proof of income then rejection is likely, that's not to mention of course that the NLV does not permit you to work - not even remotely for a foreign employer - so salaries ought not to feature anyway.

Don't forget that for the two subsequent 2 year visas (years 2 and 4) you will need to demonstrate double the 34,000.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

What do you mean by income? If it is via work then I imagine you need a different visa. You cant get a NLV, move to Spain and work ( as autonomo for instance). If the income is generated by passive means then I would imagine that is okay but it can not be by work for NLV


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

MataMata said:


> There may be a misunderstanding.
> 
> The financial requirement can be evidenced by cash in the bank or proof of secure regular income, or a combination of.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. That is what we initially understood, that if you could provide 34,000€ or more through pensions which are guaranteed, this would be sufficient. Just cannot get our heads around the lawyers saying 34,000€ per annum plus 34,000€ in a bank account. I think we will have to phone the Spanish Consulate in London to clarify.


kaipa said:


> What do you mean by income? If it is via work then I imagine you need a different visa. You cant get a NLV, move to Spain and work ( as autonomo for instance). If the income is generated by passive means then I would imagine that is okay but it can not be by work for NLV





kaipa said:


> What do you mean by income? If it is via work then I imagine you need a different visa. You cant get a NLV, move to Spain and work ( as autonomo for instance). If the income is generated by passive means then I would imagine that is okay but it can not be by work for NLV


Pensions are guaranteed and are accepted by the non lucrative visa. If it were work, we would apply for a work visa. We are retired and have a regular yearly pension income, nothing to do with employment.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

You might need a different lawyer!

Why are you using one anyway, an NLV application is between you and the Spanish consulate in UK and shouldn't need a lawyer.


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

MataMata said:


> You might need a different lawyer!
> 
> Why are you using one anyway, an NLV application is between you and the Spanish consulate in UK and shouldn't need a lawyer.


We want to make sure our paperwork is spot on. Some or all documents have to be apostelled at about £54 each page and then translated, so want to get it right first time. What us NLV please?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Gazeeboo said:


> We want to make sure our paperwork is spot on. Some or all documents have to be apostelled at about £54 each page and then translated, so want to get it right first time. What us NLV please?


NLV Non Lucrative Visa (no work) which is the one you will be applying for.

Have you looked here?






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es





This details all you need and you can contact the Consulate to clarify stuff (just the cost of a phone call)

And here is the paperwork with explanation of what you need apostiling.


http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LONDRES/en/Consulado/Documents/RES%20ES-EN.pdf



The consulate even give a list of service providers.


----------



## Gazeeboo (Jan 23, 2019)

Barriej said:


> NLV Non Lucrative Visa (no work) which is the one you will be applying for.
> 
> Have you looked here?
> 
> ...


Yes we have all the information and should qualify. It may be that the information from the lawyers got a bit lost in translation. I am going to phone the consulate to make sure we don't need lump sum cash in the bank, but that as long as 34,000€ or over has been paid into the bank account in the period of a year, we should be ok.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Gazeeboo said:


> Yes we have all the information and should qualify. It may be that the information from the lawyers got a bit lost in translation. I am going to phone the consulate to make sure we don't need lump sum cash in the bank, but that as long as 34,000€ or over has been paid into the bank account in the period of a year, we should be ok.


No worries, the documents quote a monthly amount, but if its accepted as a lump then why not. 
At the renewal at the end of the first year you will of course need 2x the amount as the renewal is for two years, and again at the end of the third year (once at 5 years you become 'permanent') and can move the money wherever you like.


----------

